# I'm looking for work. Downers Grove IL



## AEI

15+ year of experience
Available 24-7 including Holidays
F250 7.3 PSD SD
Ultra mount
Salt dogg Tail gate Spreader
Snow blower
Shovels

Willing to work in or near Downers Grove Naperville,. Westmont, Woodridge, Darien, Lisle, Bolingbrook, HInsdale,Burr Ridge, GlenEllyn, Wheaton, Lombard, Villa park, Elmhurst etc...


----------



## Dlongerman

talk to Mark Krog Kcg MGt he might have something!


----------



## Banger

Yeah what he said lol


----------



## KCD Snow Pro

AEI;1090636 said:


> 15+ year of experience
> Available 24-7 including Holidays
> F250 7.3 PSD SD
> Ultra mount
> Salt dogg Tail gate Spreader
> Snow blower
> Shovels
> 
> Willing to work in or near Downers Grove Naperville,. Westmont, Woodridge, Darien, Lisle, Bolingbrook, HInsdale,Burr Ridge, GlenEllyn, Wheaton, Lombard, Villa park, Elmhurst etc...


May have something for you in darien/downers area. Shoot me a pm with contact info.
Thx.


----------



## AEI

Sent.............


----------



## allanjeziorski

*Work in downers*

Are you still looking for work in Downers grove.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Kcd snow pro 
why cant i send you a pm


----------



## AEI

allanjeziorski;1099025 said:


> Are you still looking for work in Downers grove.


Yes I am.........


----------



## AEI

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1099082 said:


> Kcd snow pro
> why cant i send you a pm


Maybe because its not your own thread:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Aei i click on your name i can send you a pm but when i click on kcd its not there to send him a pm


----------



## AEI

I cant send him one either. Maybe he has it turned off?

If you do a search.. he has a thread started looking for 40 + service providers. Maybe try that or go to his website he has linked to his account


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Kcd

if you need someone near chicago and suburbs hit me up

9 seasons 0 damage 0 injurys
95 dodge ram 4x4 lifted
2010 meyer lotpro steel 7.6
2010 meyer multi wings 10.3
2010 buyers saltdogg vbox 1 yarder

773.798.0350 ask for joe


----------



## allanjeziorski

Call me at my office 708-403-8433. Ask for AL


----------



## AEI

calling now!!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Wow aei my thread is gone from last nite


----------



## Banger

^ Sure thats a good thing


----------



## allanjeziorski

I am looking for someone to plow a route for me in the Orland - Tinley area. Perfect senario - Pick up truck with plow plus one or two shovelers. If interested 708-403-8433 ask for AL. I want to book this route by the end of next week.


----------

